# Chops and hot rods show aug 1st



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 17, 2009)

Check out link below for the info on the show. I will be there with about 4 of my Monarks and several of my custom lowriders, choppers, and ratrod bikes. Get you car or bikes out and join me for a great afternoon in Carlsbad, Ca.



http://www.losermachine.com/


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 29, 2009)

Dust off something and be there....


----------

